# Muzzle?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Can you always have her on a short leash when you take her outside (so that she can't put her head down to the ground)? Maybe even a Gentle Leader? and keep her walking at a brisk pace (so she can't stop to sniff the ground and eat things). 
Another idea is maybe not giving her regular meal before the walk and feeding kibble piece by piece by holding it at your hip level to reward her keeping her face up that high


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Of the nine goldens I have owned, there has been one bad kid. My Tiki around 2 years of age took a liking to iris rhizomes in my garden. It made her vomit and screwed up her liver enzymes. I bought her a basket muzzle. She is almost 7 now. I cannot remember the last time (years ago) that she wore the muzzle. However, she never minded it....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I would try a gentle leader or halti first.


----------



## carleysmom (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She is kept on a leash anytime she is outside - even in the fenced in yard when she goes out to potty. I would like for her to be able to be off lead some in the fenced in area so she can run, etc. That's one reason I was thinking of the muzzle. I could definitely try a GL or Halti while out on walks though. I haven't used one yet because she will occasionally lunge and I was a little afraid of it damaging her neck.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Gentle Leader comes with a dvd that tells you exactly how to use it. My dog never yanks against it. A more likely reaction is for your dog to lie down and mope and refuse to get up (at first, they get over it)


----------

